# BGW Systems Amps



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Discovered today that BGW amps seem to be a pretty good bargain in certain used-gear arenas. So much so that in terms of $/watt, I'd almost be foolish NOT to grab one (or two or six). 

So, anyone have any experience with BGW? Favorite models, things to avoid, or general thoughts?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve heard of them forever, but never knew anyone who had them. Poking around the web they seem to have a reputation as solid, reliable amp. They sell cheap used as they’re not as well know as Crown, QSC etc. If the price is right I’d say go for it. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Price was right... so I just pulled the trigger and picked up 2 BGW 150's. Single rack unit, 50w/ch @ 8Ω. 

I should have them some time next week. I'll report on my findings.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

DqMcClain said:


> Price was right... so I just pulled the trigger and picked up 2 BGW 150's. Single rack unit, 50w/ch @ 8Ω. I should have them some time next week. I'll report on my findings.


 nice! Think I'll go shopping...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don’t know how old the ones you picked up are, but a manual I found on line claims that the amp is wired Pin 3 +. Something to keep in mind if you intend to use the XLR connections.

http://lcweb2.loc.gov/master/mbrs/r...nuals/BGW Model 150 Prof. Power Amplifier.pdf

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Don’t know how old the ones you picked up are, but a manual I found on line claims that the amp is wired Pin 3 +. Something to keep in mind if you intend to use the XLR connections.
> 
> http://lcweb2.loc.gov/master/mbrs/r...nuals/BGW Model 150 Prof. Power Amplifier.pdf
> 
> ...


Good to know. As long as pin 1 is G, I can handle whatever else gets thrown my way. And at least in theory, it shouldn't matter what the polarity of pins 2 and 3 are... they are inverse of each other, and being run through a differential amplifier. So what _should_ happen is that the signal should come out fine... that remains to be seen however. 

I don't know how old these units are, and won't until I've got them in hand. I'm planning on using them to power a bi-amped (maybe tri-amped in the future) set of open baffle speakers, with a dBx 223 active crossover network. Mostly as a method for taking some of my giant pile of unused gear and putting it to use.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As long as you’re using them top to bottom it shouldn’t matter. However, if you use them with another amp that’s wired Pin 2+, my understanding is that you’ll end up with the two speakers (i.e. from the different amps) being out of phase with each other. IOW, flopping the polarity of the input has the same result as doing the same to the speaker wire.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

They use BGW amps in theaters. http://www.hps4000.com/pages/vxi.html


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, I spent a while on BGW's website checking things out... that was one of the things that led me to go for it and buy a few. 

What intrigues me the most is the +0/-3dB frequency response spec of 8Hz-56KHz on all current models. Wow.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

They seem committed to high quality all the way around. Found a couple things on eBay that seem promising.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

As have I... no bidding wars.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Try using a bid sniper, and you will not have to worry about paying too much or losing a bid. :T:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

DqMcClain said:


> As have I... no bidding wars.


 lol. That's a deal.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Well, the BGW 150's are in. I managed to get a pair of them for $127 shipped! (Part of a large estate sale and the guy didn't want to bother with testing all the electronics, so he sold them as "Not Working or For Parts". 

Turns out they're in pretty good shape. The balanced inputs on this model require a transformer which was not included, and I have yet to receive a reply from BGW's tech support people about how to proceed. The good news is that the unbalanced input works just fine. 

They produce a very nice clean sound. I've been driving a pair of Alesis Monitor One's with them, and it's really quite nice. No hum/hiss, just a meaty signal. Low end is characteristic of an overbuilt power supply... when the woofers ask for more power, it's right there for the taking. High end is nice and crisp, with plenty of detail in acoustic guitar lines, voice, and sticks on cymbals. 

If you're in the market for a used amp that sounds great, doesn't cost you your firstborn child, and allows you more space to park your old Sherman Tank, check out BGW.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jim Holmes (Oct 13, 2010)

I purchased a pair of BGW's latest offerings about 4 months ago and I am absolutely delighted with them. They are model VXi 4.4, 8 channel units. They are fully balanced, differential designs with seemingly unlimited power. These amplifiers have a warm musical tone with a clinical clarity that provides absolutely stunning intelligibility. I recommend these amplifiers for anyone seeking to take their system to the next level. Price on these units is quite modest given the design, build and performance quality and the comparable offerings on the market.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Jim Holmes said:


> I purchased a pair of BGW's latest offerings about 4 months ago and I am absolutely delighted with them. They are model VXi 4.4, 8 channel units. They are fully balanced, differential designs with seemingly unlimited power. These amplifiers have a warm musical tone with a clinical clarity that provides absolutely stunning intelligibility. I recommend these amplifiers for anyone seeking to take their system to the next level. Price on these units is quite modest given the design, build and performance quality and the comparable offerings on the market.


Sounds great. What is a modest price? I see them online but couldn't find an actual site to purchase them. Do you have a link to prices? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Holmes (Oct 13, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Sounds great. What is a modest price? I see them online but couldn't find an actual site to purchase them. Do you have a link to prices? Thanks.


I don't have current pricing but I believe they are about $6900 and that might seem like a lot but keep in mind this is an 8 channel amp that produces 400 watts per chan at 8 ohms and 800 watts per chan at 4 ohms. They require 2 dedicated 20 amp circuits to be fully functional. The specs on these amps are most impressive and equally comparable to most large profile audiophile amplifiers that cost substantially more. I own several different brands of amps with Bryston being included and in my opinion these BGW's lead the pack.


----------



## Stereojeff (Apr 23, 2012)

MSRP on the VXi amps is closer to $8900.00

Jeff


----------



## Jim Holmes (Oct 13, 2010)

Stereojeff said:


> MSRP on the VXi amps is closer to $8900.00
> 
> Jeff


Thanks for the update Jeff! Still an excellent value in my mind.


----------



## BGW_FOR_LIFE (Jul 21, 2021)

DqMcClain said:


> Well, the BGW 150's are in. I managed to get a pair of them for $127 shipped! (Part of a large estate sale and the guy didn't want to bother with testing all the electronics, so he sold them as "Not Working or For Parts".
> 
> Turns out they're in pretty good shape. The balanced inputs on this model require a transformer which was not included, and I have yet to receive a reply from BGW's tech support people about how to proceed. The good news is that the unbalanced input works just fine.
> 
> ...


I've got an offer on a 150 for 175.00 plus shipping. Do you think that this is about right ?


----------

